# More room in the back seat?



## jmkyler3 (Jun 5, 2010)

Hey all, as the owner of both an A3 and A4 Avant. I have found that placing a child seat in the back seat on the passenger side severely limits the leg room of the passenger front seat. My question to you A6 owners: Is there more standard leg room in the rear seat area that would still allow comfortable leg room in the front seat?


----------



## seymore15074 (Jul 23, 2007)

Yes.


----------

